# RRGGGHHH IM CONSTIPATED AGAIN



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Well...I thought I was okay until I became all backed up on Saturday. I'm taking the recommended amount of Benefiber and I'm passing a very small amount of stool. It feels like I have to go and I can't. This is the most annoying frickin thing in the world! RGH. It's like it wants to come, but it can't. I'm wondering if it has to do with my mood? Last week I felt great, and well...Not so much this week. (Pathetic I know) Also what REALLY doesn't make any sense is I drink A LOT of water. (About 2 gallons a day) Combine that with 6 teaspoons of Benefiber, I should be blowing the lid off the toilet here. Uhhhh what gives?


----------

